# Just blowin off some steam



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

OK last night my great grandma just killed my male chinese mantis while it was molting. Im getting real p*ssed because she keeps killing all of my mantids! I had 6 chinese now i only have one! i know she's old and all and has a memory problem, but she somehow keeps killing all of my pets.

So i put the little guy in the freezer to end its suffering 

i know how much my friend wanted to mantis so i gave him my last L3 mantis. He's disabled too so he can't go out to look for one on his own.

Im really frusterated, its like all my hard work down the drain :evil:

i spent all my money on my aunt for the family reunion and Universal Studios now im broke.

I also had a friend's mother whos passed away and he is buddhist too. I went to temple and you know like in church when you go to a confession well at the temple I go to, you can tell a monk whats troubling you and I didnt want to say nothing so I told him that my friend's mother passed away and that he was buddhist. They shaved my head, now im bald, its honorable.

*phew* ok typing out my anger really calms me down  probably just some teenage depression.

I would like to thank Nick Barta for the Chinese ooth.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for actually reading 8)


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

> OK last night my great grandma just killed my male chinese mantis while it was molting. Im getting real p*ssed because she keeps killing all of my mantids! I had 6 chinese now i only have one! i know she's old and all and has a memory problem, but she somehow keeps killing all of my pets.So i put the little guy in the freezer to end its suffering
> 
> i know how much my friend wanted to mantis so i gave him my last L3 mantis. He's disabled too so he can't go out to look for one on his own.
> 
> ...


I truly am honored that you would do such a thing for me Sparky... It truly moves me...I will tell my mother as soon as i can... Thank you


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

No sweat bro, we are spirtually brothers in arm. Watchin out for one another. :wink:


----------

